# 44.8 miles per gallon



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Just thought I'd share one reason that I still love the ol' 200SX SE.

Yesterday at the pump I put 9.80 gallons of gas into the car. My trip odometer reads 439.1 miles travelled since the last fill up. This equals 44.80 miles per gallon.

However with the odometer approaching 245,000 miles, I'm realizing that these days of superb gas mileage will not last forever


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

WRXrob said:


> Just thought I'd share one reason that I still love the ol' 200SX SE.
> 
> Yesterday at the pump I put 9.80 gallons of gas into the car. My trip odometer reads 439.1 miles travelled since the last fill up. This equals 44.80 miles per gallon.
> 
> However with the odometer approaching 245,000 miles, I'm realizing that these days of superb gas mileage will not last forever


city or highway? 

maybe your speedo sensor is bad and giving the wrong mileage, lol.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

all highway driving. I normally pull between 36-38 mpg, but in this case there was a lot of fairly slow night time highway driving. (I don't speed on the highway at night, as many tickets in the past had taught me that lesson). No A/C, and 5sp manual.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

WRXrob said:


> all highway driving. I normally pull between 36-38 mpg, but in this case there was a lot of fairly slow night time highway driving. (I don't speed on the highway at night, as many tickets in the past had taught me that lesson). No A/C, and 5sp manual.


It's impressive. What speeds were you cruising at? I would imagine the Sentra has similar aerodynamics, so I'd like to know. 

I have yet to take my corolla on the highway...considering I get 32-33 CITY, yikes. lol


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

I get 25 city. Auto POS.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

44. that's awesome!!

i can get 27 on a good day.
and i have to keep using 93 octane too.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Tavel said:


> It's impressive. What speeds were you cruising at? I would imagine the Sentra has similar aerodynamics, so I'd like to know.
> 
> I have yet to take my corolla on the highway...considering I get 32-33 CITY, yikes. lol


Running 87 octane, bone stock. Cruising at 55-65, though a lot of driving was on back roads in the country (southern delaware and eastern shore, MD) driving 58-60. At night, the temps were around 75 degrees, so I'm pretty sure the conditions were absolutely perfect for good gas mileage.

It does have an oil leak (and has for probably 60K miles), and could have been a quart low for part of this cruise, but I'm not so sure that has any effect on the mileage.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> 44. that's awesome!!
> 
> i can get 27 on a good day.
> and i have to keep using 93 octane too.


93 octane? do you have advanced timing, or any other mods requiring the higher octane? I'm sure you know this, but a bone stock ga16 engine apparently gets worse gas mileage with high octane.


----------



## khyron (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats! 

I'm approaching 200,000 miles on my 1997 Sentra GXE (GA16DE). When I go on a pure highway road trip during temperate months (not super hot or cold and no need for A/C) I still get about 40mpg. I'm running on 89 octane with slightly advanced timing, and loving it.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

yes i have to agree
my 200sx, 39 mpg 170k
this one has a few mods
96 sentra 44mpg 230k

both run on the minimum 87 octane


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Burn 17 said:


> yes i have to agree
> my 200sx, 39 mpg 170k
> this one has a few mods
> 96 sentra 44mpg 230k
> ...


sentras run best on 87 octane, anything higher reduces economy. 

my girl's sentra auto is getting 24-25 city, sad. But autos always fall short unless you drive like a 93 year old woman. 

on the plus though, my manual corolla gets 33 city! w00t! I love how my city mileage is better than most people's highway mileage, lol.


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

WRXrob said:


> all highway driving. I normally pull between 36-38 mpg, but in this case there was a lot of fairly slow night time highway driving. (I don't speed on the highway at night, as many tickets in the past had taught me that lesson). No A/C, and 5sp manual.


How fast are you driving?

I drive in average to 75-80mph on freeway and i only get 30miles to gallon over a 11gallon tank.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I got over 50mpg driving from Tampa to Daytona beach, A/C on 75-80mph the whole way when I had my automatic 95 GXE (R.I.P...... damn SUV!). I figure the lockup converter and cruise control helped. I had a 98 XE 5 speed that got 32mpg city( the auto was 26mpg). Now I am shopping for a B12 Sentra E 3 door hatch with 5 speed so I can have the lightest car possible and swap a GA16DE/5speed in it.


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

wow your Frontier has a lot of miles on it for being owned once prior and being a 1998. Mine is a 97 and has 131,000 miles on it.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

UltimateX said:


> How fast are you driving?
> 
> I drive in average to 75-80mph on freeway and i only get 30miles to gallon over a 11gallon tank.


75-80 on the highway, with occasional sprints to 95 (takes a while to get there).

But the 44mpg was achieved doing 50-60 tops on flat backroads with minimal stops.


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh see i knew there was a catch because I've done straight drive to Vegas on a full tank and had a half a tank left. Its about 202 miles to get to vegas from my house and we had over 100 miles left over. Me and my friends went there and I got 30-32mpg


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

UltimateX said:


> Oh see i knew there was a catch because I've done straight drive to Vegas on a full tank and had a half a tank left. Its about 202 miles to get to vegas from my house and we had over 100 miles left over. Me and my friends went there and I got 30-32mpg


95mph...not in chicago. it's not the cops, it's the congestion! :loser:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

UltimateX said:


> wow your Frontier has a lot of miles on it for being owned once prior and being a 1998. Mine is a 97 and has 131,000 miles on it.


 Yeah, it's almost unstoppable and I beat on it mercilessly every day. It has no oil leaks and only uses 1/8-1/4 qt of oil between changes. The salesman was trying to get me to lease when I bought it as he said most people trade every 3 years. I said that I planned to pay it off and drive it for 500k miles. He looked at me like I was nuts. Well, it's 9 years later and I still use it daily-who's laughing now! Funny thing is, all of those miles are city as it was bought new to be used for pizza delivery which is where most of those miles came from. It's my daily driver now and sees 40-200 miles a day, 7 days a week ( I have gone 11k miles since March!). I no longer deliver in it on a regular basis, but it will probably be pushed back into delivery service as I plan to step down from manager to driver again while I go back to college.


----------

